# Turner Brothers. Jan 2013



## Judderman62 (Jan 27, 2013)

Visited with Zero81 and Fragglehunter
Was a first visit for the other guys and a re-visit for me having made
a VERY brief solo visit a little while back. Was extremely shocked just how much more 
wrecked it is since my last visit as it wasn't that long ago. It is VERY fooked indeed.

I was also surprised at how much asbestos there is in the place ...yes I know that's
what they made there , but there is one part where there are a lot of plastic bags
containing raw asbestos fibre, bags of asbestos waste and asbestos fibre just lying on 
the floor - if you're going to go here I'd strongly recommend taking a P3 rated mask.

The history has been done to death on other reports so I wont repeat it here.

On with the pics





























































































The bags you see at the bottom of the frame on the image below were
bags of raw asbestos fibre.














































​


----------



## night crawler (Jan 27, 2013)

I think I'd strongly recommend not going there after seeing that lot one of the other threads will testify to that.


----------



## 3domfighter (Jan 27, 2013)

It looks well trashed now I went there last year and it was no where near as trashed as that now.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 27, 2013)

aye it's been well hammered 

still some bits worth seeing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2013)

Very dodgy!,great photos.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 28, 2013)

I would have been tempted to inform the authorities regarding the asbestos. At least it can then be removed safely. God only knows the consequences involved if the chav fraternity with no brain cells start kicking these around the joint.


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 28, 2013)

Mr Judderman, your quick of the mark on this one, nice set of pics that - I'm still working thru mine, slowly.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 28, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> I would have been tempted to inform the authorities regarding the asbestos. At least it can then be removed safely. God only knows the consequences involved if the chav fraternity with no brain cells start kicking these around the joint.



yeah that thought crossed my mind - they're not always the most intelligent members of our society are they.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 28, 2013)

cheers peeps


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 28, 2013)

I think we can all testify as to what the local chav population are like after seeing part of a metal roof get thrown at us from a 3rd floor window right infront of us!

Very nice set of shots mate, surprisingly speedy too!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 28, 2013)

ha ha ..yes not like me at all. Is that what it was ? I thought it mighta been a large slate


----------



## slidingloopz (Jan 28, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> I would have been tempted to inform the authorities regarding the asbestos. At least it can then be removed safely. God only knows the consequences involved if the chav fraternity with no brain cells start kicking these around the joint.



The owners, TBA and the local council already know about the asbestos that's there - they have known about it for years but have failed to do much about it. The chavs (un?)fortunately have already been kicking it about as have these guys by going in there. (No offence, but just because it's in a bag doesn't mean it's not floating around the air. ) 

Seriously, after seeing that I wouldn't return and from what I've read about Turner and Newall, I wouldn't go onto one of their sites. The fact they were at the head of a massive cartel who put asbestos before any sort of proper health and safety of the workers and local residents should be a bit of a warning.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 28, 2013)

slidingloopz said:


> The owners, TBA and the local council already know about the asbestos that's there - they have known about it for years but have failed to do much about it. The chavs (un?)fortunately have already been kicking it about as have these guys by going in there. (No offence, but just because it's in a bag doesn't mean it's not floating around the air. )
> 
> Seriously, after seeing that I wouldn't return and from what I've read about Turner and Newall, I wouldn't go onto one of their sites. The fact they were at the head of a massive cartel who put asbestos before any sort of proper health and safety of the workers and local residents should be a bit of a warning.



I have been looking into this myself,and makes for grim reading in places. Perhaps the local council need another poke then? I used to work in the building trade and had to take regular asbestos awareness courses, so I know enough about it to raise my concerns regarding potential dire consequences at this site in It's current state. If the council have known about it for as long as you say! Then having a total disregard to health and safety surely wont go down well in higher quarters? Bottom line is...... It's contaminated and not a safe area to be in. The owners could be in serious shit here!


----------



## slidingloopz (Jan 28, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> I have been looking into this myself,and makes for grim reading in places. Perhaps the local council need another poke then? I used to work in the building trade and had to take regular asbestos awareness courses, so I know enough about it to raise my concerns regarding potential dire consequences at this site in It's current state. If the council have known about it for as long as you say! Then having a total disregard to health and safety surely wont go down well in higher quarters? Bottom line is...... It's contaminated and not a safe area to be in. The owners could be in serious shit here!



No, the owners won't be in serious shit - that's the thing. It's just finger pointing between MMC Estates, Rathborn Trust, TBA, FDML, and the local council. It's one of many timebombs that T&N thought/hoped would disappear into obscurity since 1999.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 28, 2013)

slidingloopz said:


> No, the owners won't be in serious shit - that's the thing. It's just finger pointing between MMC Estates, Rathborn Trust, TBA, FDML, and the local council. It's one of many timebombs that T&N thought/hoped would disappear into obscurity since 1999.



That wouldn't surprise me at all mate.


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 29, 2013)

I was going to do a report, but Judderman has pretty much nailed the place with his pics, so 3 photos to compliment his shots













The place has recently been described as Lancashires Chernobyl, this is a factory where kids now freely wander and metal thieves loot whilst bathing in raw asbestos fibres.


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Jan 29, 2013)

> The bags you see at the bottom of the frame on the image below were
> bags of raw asbestos fibre.



Actually the bags attached to the particle extraction system contain glass strand which is what the factory had been using instead of asbestos for the last twenty years. 

No asbestos based products have been produced there since the early 90's.

that said the buildings themselves are built almost solely from asbestos, from the roofs down to the fenceposts outside....

Dave


----------



## sonyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice set there bud, looks a good, if somewhat 'risky' explore.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 29, 2013)

worldoftheshadows said:


> Actually the bags attached to the particle extraction system contain glass strand which is what the factory had been using instead of asbestos for the last twenty years.
> 
> No asbestos based products have been produced there since the early 90's.
> 
> ...



It's still a ticking time bomb though


----------



## slidingloopz (Jan 29, 2013)

worldoftheshadows said:


> No asbestos based products have been produced there since the early 90's.
> 
> Dave



It was phased out between 1995 and 1998, so that's technically incorrect. (White asbestos that is as blue and brown had already been banned in the 80s.) It wasn't until Federal Mogul stepped in that they could afford to produced non-asbestos products. But that would only account for the white stuff in the polythene bags. What about the other blue/grey looking stuff? It's certainly not Kevlar or glass fibres as that's not the way you make/process those thing. 

Either way, it's riddled with the stuff and unless you're in a lab lookng at it down a microscope there is really no way of telling.


----------



## slidingloopz (Jan 29, 2013)

That machine there is a dust collector btw incase anyone is wondering.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks for the info - how come you know so much about it all ?

there were a few of these in the one corridor...we didn't exactly linger in it.

We had been pondering a return but, much as part of me would quite like to, I think I shant push my luck .... probably


----------



## slidingloopz (Jan 29, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> thanks for the info - how come you know so much about it all ?



Sometimes, just sometimes, it's better to be well informed rather than ignorant. That's how I know so much. 


Been very interested in this stuff since I heard about the folks over at Spodden Valley in Rochdale. I hadn't really thought, (besides knowing the cancer causing element) about it much before. It is seriously an interesting subject the T&N empire.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 29, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> had been pondering a return but, much as part of me would quite like to, I think I shant push my luck .... probably



That may be a wise choice mate.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 29, 2013)

so you just read up lots n lots ? yeah it is interesting and what they did and Cyril Smith's involvement .. Pedophile and aiding flouting of laws resulting in death ...nice one Cyril


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 29, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> That may be a wise choice mate.



aye..common sense may have to prevail


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Jan 29, 2013)

slidingloopz said:


> But that would only account for the white stuff in the polythene bags. What about the other blue/grey looking stuff? It's certainly not Kevlar or glass fibres as that's not the way you make/process those thing.



It's a combination of oil soaked glass strand and grey polyester type thread, They were running old skool looms weaving glass strand with stainless wire as the weft for use in heat-sheilds. The extraction system was shared between this and the ballistics section which was making stab vests from pre-woven fabrics.

Dave


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks massive! Nice report.

It is quite sobering when you come across those red bags on a 'splore...


----------

